# Summer cycle



## Spear (May 30, 2012)

Well this cycle actually started off to be a bulk, but due to a few unplanned things it has turned more into a cutting cycle.

Here is what I ran the first 10ish weeks.

Weekly :

750mg test E
600mg Deca

1mg caber (two doses)
adex .5 ED

500IU HCG E3D

BUUUUUT

It has now changed to 250mg TEST E/ 100mg Tren A EOD

AI and prolactin inhibitor is same protocol. 

Will be running this for the next 10/12 weeks (tren/test)


----------



## Spear (May 30, 2012)

Well I still feel like garbage from having bronchitis. I was working out with a buddy when I coughed up blood today, and then he started gagging when he saw it. Pretty comical but man i feel like garbage.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 30, 2012)

Me to spear.  Ice been sick like a mofo.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 30, 2012)

GL man.... that should be fun in the summer.


----------



## Spear (May 30, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Me to spear.  Ice been sick like a mofo.



Ice? I'm coughing up blood every day and my boss won't let me take any time off work... wtf.


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

Nice man.  Do you blast and cruise?  Or are you just running a long ass cycle?


----------



## Spear (May 30, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Nice man.  Do you blast and cruise?  Or are you just running a long ass cycle?



long ass cycle. But after this I will be cruising on about 300mg of test per week. 

btw, current weight 236.


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

Nice.  Get some pics up!  

Somehow my fat ass weighed 242 at the doctor's today :S


----------



## Spear (May 30, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Nice.  Get some pics up!
> 
> Somehow my fat ass weighed 242 at the doctor's today :S



GEWWW!

wearing jeans and stuff though? That usually makes quite the difference.  I'll snap some pictures tomorrow. I'll be home all alone so I can call you on the phone and you can tell me what poses you want to see again, just like we did last time.


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

Spear said:


> GEWWW!
> 
> wearing jeans and stuff though? That usually makes quite the difference.  I'll snap some pictures tomorrow. I'll be home all alone so I can call you on the phone and you can tell me what poses you want to see again, just like we did last time.



Haha I was wearing shorts a t-shirt and socks...can't fit any of my god damned jeans anymore 

Sweet, let's skype so I can watch you do it this time  LOL


----------



## Spear (May 30, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Haha I was wearing shorts a t-shirt and socks...can't fit any of my god damned jeans anymore
> 
> Sweet, let's skype so I can watch you do it this time  LOL



sounds amazing. And I really hope you mean your quads don't fit into your jeans!


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

haha yeah quads won't fit, sucks big time


----------



## Pikiki (May 30, 2012)

Was about time you log your cycle here. I think lots of us are getting sick at this time of year.


----------



## Spear (May 30, 2012)

So I met up with one of the board members today. Really nice guy, we exchanged some goodies, chatted for a minute and took off. It's crazy a online forum can help you in real life.


----------



## Pikiki (May 30, 2012)

Spear said:


> So I met up with one of the board members today. Really nice guy, we exchanged some goodies, chatted for a minute and took off. It's crazy a online forum can help you in real life.


I belive this is not only a online forum, guys in here right now are as good friends as the one I know from long time ago. Is good to heard that Bro.


----------



## Malevolence (May 30, 2012)

Pretty sweet that we live so close that worked out great for both of us I think


----------



## Malevolence (May 30, 2012)

herm has big finger syndrome  I can translate though    Ice =  I've


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

Spear said:


> So I met up with one of the board members today. Really nice guy, we exchanged some fluids, chatted for a minute and took off. It's crazy a online forum can help you in real life.



ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Malevolence (May 30, 2012)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Spear (May 31, 2012)

Give me a week or so and i'll get some pics


----------



## Spear (Jun 1, 2012)

So finally got into the doctors office. Got prescribed 3 different meds. Nurse asked me to take of my shirt and commented on my tattoo, nice.  

I'll start logging some numbers this coming week of the weights I push around. 

Weight today: 237


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 2, 2012)

Get well soon!!!!


----------



## Spear (Jun 5, 2012)

Today I worked legs: Weight: 235

Hack Squat: 2 plates and a quarter each side - 3 sets

Squat: 2 plates and a quarter each side - 3 sets

FST 7 Leg press - 4 plates each side

Extensions - who knows what weight

SLDL 180lbs - 3 sets

Lying leg curl - 110 - 3 sets


----------



## Spear (Jun 6, 2012)

Yesterday was chest:

Flat Bench worked up to 315 for 6 reps

incline bench stayed around 185, shoulder was hurting

Dips

Flys

Skull crushers

Tricep rope push down


----------



## Spear (Jun 6, 2012)

Gettin peeled bros!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 6, 2012)

looking huge bro....


----------



## Spear (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Pik. Feeling small in t-shirts and stuff, but love the way i'm lookin in the gym.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 6, 2012)

You officially get the 'BIG MOFO' award, congrats!


----------



## Spear (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Hurt. Trying to reach your status bro! 

Today was back:

Wide grip pull up 
11, 8, 7

Dead Lift:
135 x 8
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 5
455 x 1
505 x 0

I was only able to pull the 505 like 3 inches off the ground, I knew I could have most likely got it by straining and pulling with everything, but I wasn't willing to do that today. 

Lat Pull down
4 sets

bent over BB Row
4 sets

seated row
3 sets

close grip pull down
3 sets

1 bicep movement. back was toasted.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 7, 2012)

Great job...get those 505 next time and make them yours...


----------



## Spear (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe in a month or so, I'll keep trying hard


----------



## Spear (Jun 8, 2012)

Today was shoulders. Weight: 237

*DB Shoulder Press*
70 x 8
80 x 8
90 x 8
100 x 8 

*seated side laterals with 27.5's*
4 sets

Reverse Pec Dec
4 sets

*Upright row:*
135 x 8 x 3

*Cable Side Lateral*
30 x 8 x 3

Side lateral drop set 
27.5 x 8 then drop to 20 x 8 then drop to 15 x many as possible. 3 sets

Abs/calves 

Good workout today, had veins sticking out of my shoulders, arms everywhere. I've never been so vascular before. Awesome.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 8, 2012)

How you feeling the Tren? any sides yet? strengh is higher?


----------



## Spear (Jun 8, 2012)

No negative things to say about it yet only positive. Increased strength and appetite. And in the gym I feel like I never want to leave. Feel like I could lift forever


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 8, 2012)

Good enjoy the tren man and finish strongh.


----------



## Spear (Jun 10, 2012)

Night sweats have started last couple nights, not too bad though. I think they were much worse when I was on the 600mg a week of deca. 

Yesterday I did arms with a couple gym bro's had an amazing pump and good workout.

BB Curl
Isolated DB curl
FST 7 machine curl

Close grip bench
this weird overhead DB tricep extension that I think i made up. 
tricep push down

Then I finished off the day with a modified man maker. powerclean, press, bring behind head, squat, press, back to the ground, that's 1


----------



## Hurt (Jun 10, 2012)

Getting any back pumps big sexy?


----------



## Spear (Jun 10, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Getting any back pumps big sexy?



Yup, I had em today just walking around. I thought to myself "is that fuggin back pumps" sure was.


----------



## gfunky (Jun 11, 2012)

Spear said:


> Gettin peeled bros!



Spear you are looking great but those pants are fucking gay as shit LOL  Arms look huge bro!


----------



## Spear (Jun 11, 2012)

Haha they are pajamas you cock sucker!


----------



## gfunky (Jun 11, 2012)

Spear said:


> Haha they are pajamas you cock sucker!



pajamas for a woman LOL  :tren:


----------



## Spear (Jun 11, 2012)

So.... They fit my curves nicely


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 11, 2012)

gfunky said:


> pajamas for a woman LOL  :tren:



It's a tighty nighty


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 11, 2012)

Spear said:


> So.... They fit my curves nicely



Oh yes...look sexy as fuck!!!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 11, 2012)

my granny calls them cuddle duds



maybe you are related to brittney spears! lmao!!


----------



## Spear (Jun 12, 2012)

I love each and every one of you. Next pictures are going to be in tighter pants. 

Legs today: Weight 235

Squat
325 x 8 

Hack Squat
2 plates and a quarter

FST 7 leg press - 4 plates each side

Extensions, heavy

SLDL
170lbs

Seated leg curl
??

Calf Raise
2 plates


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 12, 2012)

How much you think those SLDL helping you with your Hams?? I tried them few times but not sure if I was doing it right. Feltt more in my lower back then anywhere else.


----------



## Spear (Jun 13, 2012)

I really feel the SLDL in my hams, I actually use dumbbells, and keep my knees just a little bit bent, keep them real close to your legs and go do slow. I feel a really good stretch, and contraction. 

Yesterday was chest.

Flat: 
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 8
315 x 8

incline
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 7

DB Flys
just used some 25's here, 4 sets

Dips
think it was 12,9,8,7

then a few tricep movements. Was a good workout.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> How much you think those SLDL helping you with your Hams?? I tried them few times but not sure if I was doing it right. Feltt more in my lower back then anywhere else.



When you lower the weight you really need to stick your ass out. Push it out as far as it goes... That is what puts the stretch on the hammies.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 13, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> When you lower the weight you really need to stick your ass out. Push it out as far as it goes... That is what puts the stretch on the hammies.



^^This.

When done correctly, I get the deepest hammy burn from SLDL...hard to beat.  I like to do them with DBs too from time to time...change the angle of the DB to hit the hammy a little different.


----------



## Spear (Jun 16, 2012)

I got some nasty cough post injection yesterday, like right after I was done I started hacking. tren cough is no joke


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

brother did you have any sides from 600mg of deca? i used 500mg last round,and was thinking of uping my dose to 750mg of deca this next go around


----------



## Spear (Jun 16, 2012)

Bullseye, the only side I noticed was really bad night sweats.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 16, 2012)

Great thread Spear! Sorry i just now found it. Your chest is realy coming along! Looking great dude! keep it up! I loved the food effeciency of tren.


----------



## Spear (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks noob. Chest has always been my easiest muscle to build


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

Spear said:


> Bullseye, the only side I noticed was really bad night sweats.



yea i had that to even with 500mg,what about your blood pressure,could you tell any difference at the 600mg dose?im just concerned about raising bp a good bit jumping from 500 to 750mg,but i take bp meds to control it,just curious brother thanks


----------



## Spear (Jun 18, 2012)

Last check up at doctor (3 weeks ago) my blood pressure was fine. I didn't notice headaches or anything like that. I suppose you could run a much higher dose than that even. 

I got tren cough again today right after injection. What the fuck. The cough is bad too. Like crippling.


----------



## Spear (Jun 19, 2012)

Weight: 235

Chest/Quad:

Flat - 
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 8
315 x 8
365 x 1
385 x 1
405 x 0 

Got the 405 about 5 inches off my chest, then it froze. Think I might be able to do it if I didn't do so much leading up to it. 

Dips
4 sets

Super incline machine
3 sets

Cable fly
3 sets

Squat

Hack squat

FST 7 leg press

Extensions


----------



## Spear (Jun 21, 2012)

Back:

Wide grip pull up
3 sets

Hyperextensions 
3 sets

Deadlift
135x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
275x 8
315 x 8
365 x 8

Lat pull down
3 sets

Wide grip row
3 sets

Done. 

Back was pumped as hell today deads blew it up


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey bro how mych longer you still to go on this cycle?


----------



## Spear (Jun 26, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Hey bro how mych longer you still to go on this cycle?



Got about 7 weeks left I think.. Might end it sooner, i'm about ready to be done. 

I did chest today, and i'm strong as an ox for being 228lbs. 

I wanted to post these pics of from start of cycle to now. 

















And this is my most recent.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 26, 2012)

SexXxyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. I like those tights yer wearing beeyotch


----------



## Spear (Jun 26, 2012)

Next picture will be a handstand, naked.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 26, 2012)

I can kind of see your wiener in those cute little tights...


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 26, 2012)

Some nice changes on your physique bro


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 26, 2012)

damn dude, looking awesome!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn you a sexy bitch!


----------



## Spear (Jul 8, 2012)

So I haven't updated for a long time. My workouts are still good. Strength is way above what it should be. My skin is super thing. vascular as hell. 

I have recently broke up with my gf of 4 years, she moved out, and i've been a tad depressed. I haven't been eating at all, but it's helped get me leaner, i don't feel like i'm dropping any muscle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2012)

good work brother


----------



## DF (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice work Spear!


----------



## gfunky (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like that tren did you right!  Nice job looking much leaner!


----------



## Spear (Jul 10, 2012)

This tbol is pretty awesome. Getting amazing freaking pumps starting from my first set. 

My weight is really low right now, i'm at 223, and feeling like a skinny fuck, but people are telling me I look bigger than ever.


----------



## gfunky (Jul 11, 2012)

Spear said:


> This tbol is pretty awesome. Getting amazing freaking pumps starting from my first set.
> 
> My weight is really low right now, i'm at 223, and feeling like a skinny fuck, but people are telling me I look bigger than ever.




Holy shit you lost a bunch of weight fast man!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

I know one thing if you feel good and look sexy who cares about how much you weight


----------



## Spear (Jul 11, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Holy shit you lost a bunch of weight fast man!



yeah, been sad/depressed and not really eating after GF of 4 years moved out.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 11, 2012)

FUCK that bro, EAT and GROW...looking great though man vascularity is nice!


----------



## DF (Jul 11, 2012)

Great wheels bro!


----------



## Spear (Jul 11, 2012)

Hurt said:


> FUCK that bro, EAT and GROW...looking great though man vascularity is nice!



Stepped on scale today, 226. Forcing myself to eat. 

Hit a leg workout today, felt good. Had veins in quads and i like the way the legs are shaping up


----------



## gfunky (Jul 19, 2012)

Where you at spear you post a couple pics and fall off the log lol


----------



## Spear (Jul 20, 2012)

Eating well the last few days, weight is back to 230. Thank god. 

pumps have been fucking insane lately. Have had a couple good comments from fellow gym members.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 20, 2012)

looking good Spear


----------



## Spear (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm off the tren, and will be transitioning into running test cyp now at a low dose, or totally coming off cycle in the next couple weeks. I'm ready to take a break.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking great man.


----------



## Spear (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm skinny, not eating, and busy banging too many chicks. 

Here is what i'm looking like:


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

Is this the results after the TRen??? you look dry as fuck man..


----------



## Spear (Aug 3, 2012)

I have been off tren for about 1.5 weeks now. I'm just on my feet a lot, and have lots a ton of fat.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

Spear said:


> I have been off tren for about 1.5 weeks now. I'm just on my feet a lot, and have lots a ton of fat.



Fucking awesome ripped look


----------



## gfunky (Aug 3, 2012)

Holy shit feed that machine!  You really shredded all the subQ off the abs man that lookg awesome looks like your waist went down.  Now just feed the beast and add it all back the right way!


----------



## Spear (Aug 14, 2012)

220 of twisted steel and sex appeal


----------



## Hurt (Aug 14, 2012)

Looking good man! Are you going to cruise or come off?  I'm getting down close to your weight myself...224 now


----------



## gfunky (Aug 14, 2012)

Look great man!


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2012)

Dame spear u Lookin official , great job ! What's ur next cycle plan?


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice job dude!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2012)

Solid, Bro!


----------

